# Gorilla Cart Alternative



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm looking to buy a 1,200 lb Gorilla Cart, but they look to be sold out everywhere. I found an alternative that looks to be close to the same thing https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...IoszQ573G6QIVDtvACh0p8Qp0EAQYAyABEgIP5PD_BwE#

Couldn't find very many reviews on this product, but it is $30 cheaper. I don't need it right away as it would mostly be used for a leveling project this fall, but I'm sure there's plenty of things I could use it for throughout the summer.

Do any of you have experience with this particular cart? If so, how do you like it? If not, would you guys recommend that I just wait for the Gorilla Carts to come into stock before buying a generic version?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Looks exactly like my gorilla cart aside from the name tag


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Agreed. Looks identical.


----------



## wryt01 (Dec 10, 2019)

I could have sworn that I read somewhere that they are the same. Just like TSC's version.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

That's the one that I have and it's awesome.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Saints said:


> That's the one that I have and it's awesome.


Sweet. I was hoping someone had one. I've bought off-brand stuff too many times and have regretted it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, that is definitely a Gorilla Cart with the Northern Tool brand on it. I have the TSC version and have had ZERO issues with it. I'm sure they are all made in the same factory and they just slap a name on the side and put it into the appropriate box.


----------



## Kellen (Apr 29, 2020)

Gorilla Cart, Groundworks (TSC) and the Strongway (Northern Tool) are all made by Tricam Industries. Same carts with different branding.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I just searched "Tricam Industries" and this popped up at the very top....

https://tricam-industries.pissedconsumer.com/review.html

I couldn't find a direct link to the "review", so you'll have to scroll and scan for what I'm talking about. Oh, you'll know it when you see it! First, who posts gruesome hospital photos from an insanely unlikely injury? Just sue the companies involved and get paid! Second, how much pressure did this guy put into the tire? The tires are rated at maybe 20 PSI, right?


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

+Yardworks cart @ Menards


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

push vs. pull???? -- they are the same capacity but curious to hear how you like the pull carts that dump vs the standard push wheel barrow style. I came across a pull/dump Gorilla cart at Lowes (https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gorilla-Carts-7-cu-ft-Poly-Yard-Cart/1000772546?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-sol-_-google-_-lia-_--_-wheelbarrowsandcarts-_-1000772546-_-0&store_code=236&placeholder=null&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI16TOntvl6QIV0sDACh2hXwMnEAQYAiABEgKsGvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds) today and was really impressed with the quality of build. The only concern was getting cart too heavy and unable to lift it to dump.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Cart is a lot better than a wheelbarrow. If you get it too heavy, it will be hard to pull and dump. Just use a shovel to empty some of it before dumping.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've seriously loaded mine up, probably more than the rating. Still dumps. Get that wheelbarrow idea out of your head, unless it's the gorilla evolution one. That one is stable and dumps really easy.


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Thanks @g-man @Gilley11 I went wit the cart.


----------

